# 2 New Rbp



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

just got 2 new red belly piranhas from ae AE aquatics. Introducing them to my current red belly(tiny), what do I need to watch out for


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

how bigs your tank? and is there a lot of plants driftwood for territories?

also what size are they?


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Tiny is about 4.5" in a 55 gallon tank. lots of driftwood and some floating plants. I ordered 4.5" but maybe i underestimated Tiny's size, the new ones look like 3.5-4". Im in the first hour and everything seems to be ok.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Since you already add them to the tank i'd suggest you keep them very well fed and let them settle down... keep in mind evetually you will need a bigger tank to keep 3 Reds for life... keep in mind there is always a possibility of dead fish (no matter what you do) since they are what they are...


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info. and 75 still to small?

And should I feed the first day?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

75 is good for 4-5 adults.

They probably wouldn't eat the first day, but there is no harm in trying.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I always found keeping the lights low or off and keeping all the fish well fed is the best way to acclimate a new member to a shoal. Its really the only thing you can do. Just keep an eye out. Reds will accept new company pretty well if there isnt stress or hunger


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome I'm really happy with AE Aquatics! Thanks Alex for all the help!! And thanks for all the info guys seems so good so far... keep ya updated


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

A 75 is good for 3 adults. What filtration are you running on the tank?


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Right now on the 55 I have two penguin bio-wheel 350. I want to upgrade to a canister filter


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A Rena XP4 would do great in a 75g tank with 3 Reds


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Hannibal


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

But wouldn't a xp3 be sufficient


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

what you have now is ok i feel a lot of members on here like to overfilter their tanks which obv isnt a bad thing but what you have is fine. these fish are from the amazon with murky water as long as you keep up with water changes you will be good.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

here is some pics of my 3


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

They appear to be about the same size as mine.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

nice pics...nice setup as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looking good man enjoy!


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks, i really think its kinda cluttered with the small drift wood pieces, but no LFS sales what im looking for. I'd like some branches in there think that would add a cool effect. And more plants.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

it seems that they are chasing each other around... do i need to worry or are they just establishing territory???


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

We just got a a new site sponsor that sells driftwood online...TheDriftwoodStore.com. Check out their stash, I haven't ordered from them personally, but the definitely have a good inventory to select from.

They might setting up territories or it might be vicious, its hard to tell without actually watching it. Is one chasing the others away from his spot (might be a rock or driftwood or something)? Is one just being a bully? Did any get injured, or is it just fin nipping? There's a lot of poss possibilities that it might be. Since they are still pretty small I'm going to assume its just fin nipping which is common at their size, but do keep an eye out to see if it might be more. Sometimes one is the tank bully and might get a little too aggressive or they 2 of them might think the other is a weak link. You just have to watch out, see who is chasing who and such, it's probably nothing though.


----------

